# Goodbye Sam



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Last August, I had to say goodbye to JC, my almost 15-year old sheltie; today I had to say goodbye to his brother Sam. 

Sam and JC came to me at the age of 7 weeks after the passing of my very first dog. At first, I was so scared I had done the wrong thing as I didn't seem to love them like I had loved Nikki; however, after several weeks they each started developing their own personalities and I fell completely in love with both. Even though Sam was the smallest of all of my dogs, he was always "the Boss" and did it solely through attitude. He always had a way of looking at me that seemed to convey the expression, "I know". 

After JC passed, Sam was never quite the same. I thought he was just depressed but I think the stress pushed him into kidney failure, the same thing JC had been diagnosed with. He battled on for the past 9 months but his little body just couldn't take much more. Although I'll miss you greatly Sam, I know you and JC are back together waiting for me. You will always have a part of my heart.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful boy...my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy. Godspeed sweet Sam. I'm sure your brother was waiting with open paws. And big hugs to you.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

I am so VERY SORRY about Sam! What a beautiful boy!!
Now JC and SAM will be playing at the bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry .. RIP Sam


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry,

I am so sorry for the loss of Sam. He was such a gorgeous boy and now getting to play with his brother JC at the bridge until the day you can be together again. Shelties are one of my favorite breeds, their personalitiy is the biggest thing that is so great. A big dog in a little body. If you need to chat just call or email. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sam, a beautiful boy, he is now reunited with JC.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a reunion JC and Sam must be having.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My deepest condolences!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Sam. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Sam....my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing JC and Sam are playing together once again.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...but at least both dogs are together waiting for you at the rainbow Bridge.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry. OMG, those eyes! He was absolutely stunning.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for all of your thoughts. Today's been tough. 

Sharlin--thank you so much for the picture.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, he was beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Sam was a beautiful boy.

RIP Sam


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He was a gorgeous boy! Godspeed Sam.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Sam was beautiful . . .


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sam was such a beauty. Hang in there, it takes some time but Sam will give you the strenth to smile again. Last Sept 9th, I lost my Jazz, she was a 20 year old sheltie mix. She was found roaming the streets of Irving,TX. We called her our little Texan. We really miss her. Prayers will be for you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Terry, so sorry to hear about Sam, Debbie was just telling me that you were having health problems with one of your dogs. My mom has 3 shelties all about the same age (5?) and two were just rescued by her in the last year. One from KY and one local here in PA. Sam is such a pretty little thing, at least he is in peace and no longer hurting. Again so sorry. Kathi


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Sam.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your boy Sam. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the lose of Sam but they are playing together again at the bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam was a beautiful little guy. I hope your memories will help soften the pain of losing your sweet boy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sam was such a beautiful boy I am so sorry for your loss may the happy memories help you get through this very sad time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was! I know you will miss him so much. Today marks 2 years since I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months. I had lost her littermate, Hunter, to Prohert 6 back in Ot. 2003 at 4 yrs 2 months. They had always been close and she did grieve for him for several weeks.

It took our adopted golden mix, Honey, to pull kase out of her depression. After KayCee's death, the only thing that consoled me was picgturing her and Hunter todther running playing as they all those years ago, enjoying being together again. and I bet your guys are doing the same thing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you.

Sam was such a pretty little guy. I can just imagine him bossing those "big brutes" around in his younger days.

No matter how long it is, it is never long enough. I hope Sam is busily bossing a whole pack on rainbow bridge and catching up with JC.


----------

